# Odin is 7 today!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

My big beautiful boy is 7 years old today! Officially a senior now but you'd never know it. 

He already got the milk from my cereal bowl this morning and a whole half a bagel with cream cheese (huge favorites of his) and now he's sitting over by the skijoring harnesses with a look on his face saying, "We're going soon, right dad?". We'll be out doing his favorite (and mine, and Frigga's) thing and be out on the snow not much longer after I post this thread.










The only thing more to say is thank you, Odin, for so many years I've been privileged to have you in my life. And thank you also for keeping that life whole when no other could. I love you dearly, Big Boo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #7! Please take some pic's of the skijoring and post them-sounds like a fun day!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday !!! Enjoy the skiijoring ! Its a beautiful day out there for it ! Any special place you go?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, handsome boy! Enjoy your time in the snow!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Odin. May you have many, many more as you deserve!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday big boy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday, hunka-hunka-burnin' German!! GSDad, age 7 is senior supposedly, but to be honest, my last GSD came to me at age 7.. and his best years were ages 10 and 11, and he lived to be 15-- happily! Soooo many adventures yet for you to enjoy with sweetie-pie Odin! HAPPY B DAY ODIN!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind wishes, folks! Odin appreciates praise very much so I'll pass them along.

Sorry, Onyx'girl, but no pics came out. I think this new camera I bought is defective and I'm going to bring it back. Nothing but blurry images in all my shots. If you look at the still pictures I posted in the Stories section that were taken with it even those leave much to be desired.

3dogcrew, we usually just go out around our house here but occasionally go to places over near Moretown and Waitsfield, even Stowe. Odin and I learned this sport from a woman over in Moretown and as I see you're in central Vermont you may wish to meet up with her. I recommend Gail very highly. You can find out her info and many others involved in Vermont skijoring here:

http://www.voga.org/dog_sledding.htm


P.S. to Patti: Thanks very much for the words of encouragement. I try hard not to think of the passing of years but I'm especially mindful of it because of how very special Odin is. So I try to look at it from the other side. Each day is a gift, every moment a treasure. To have him at all is a blessing beyond description.


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Handsome Odin!!! 

GSDad it is wonderful how much you enjoy Odin! I love hearing that! 

Is Odin getting cake and ice cream tonight?


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Odin!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

ODIN!!! what a handsome gsd


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Odin. I love your name and all the special traits you have, only add to how wonderful you are to all concerned.

All the best for the next 7 years.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 7th Birthday, Odin. You have a loving family and it sounds like you're going to enjoy your special day.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Hope you had a great day Odin!!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Odin. Boy, what a handsome boy you are!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'> </span> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #3333FF">happy belated birthday wishes, Odin !!!</span></span>


----------

